# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  I hate society and want to live out of it, pleas provide me with help or opinions

## Yahiko

Well to start if off 

I hate society, I hate most humans i interact with. I hate authority and working for some one.

But i didn't opened this topic to rant about it because for the last 2 years i had an idea.

I want to live outside of society and learn the art of surviving without anything but a knife. I know that this may sounds strange but i think i will be fine i have read a lot of information regarding survival and i have been to the woods for 15 days without ever feeling bad about my decision. Also i do not care if i do not have any human being to interact with because i do not like most humans. I haven no problems with trapping rabbits killing them skin them and eat them afterward i have already done this before. I know how to find the true north without a compass and can make good warm shelters i can make fires with a bow or by other means.

now my question is Wat do you guys think about it and do you have any other things you would advise me on my journey, And do you have any other way to avoid society.

I am willing to explain my reasons for this in further detail if necessary. Also i am completely aware of the fact that i am risking my life an probable wont get any older then 50 but i don't mind being eaten by wolves because that is how nature is the same way i kill rabbits to eat. ::banana:: 

btw i already discussed this with my family and they think its fine if i want to avoid society

----------


## Irken

Hey buddy. I think you need to see a therapist you seem to be suffering from some form of severe psychosis.

----------


## Mascot

I have an old barn near my house, I can provide it for you.  It will bring you shelter and warmth.  The second story will also make it safer.  I can bring you rations, water, magazines, and anything else you need up there daily.  I might be able to get electricity in there so we can instant message each other throughout the day.  I would be in no way above you by any means.  I'm kidding, but therapy is a good place to get over people-phobia.

----------


## Spartiate

If you hate society and other humans so much, why do you care about our opinion?

Also, does your family not like you or something?

----------


## Irken

Also I hear the Siberian Wilderness is pretty remote. Just grab a banjo an uzi and some beef jerkey and you'd be set.

----------


## Mr_Fire

> Hey buddy. I think you need to see a therapist you seem to be suffering from some form of severe psychosis.



                Haha




> I have an old barn near my house, I can provide it for you.  It will bring you shelter and warmth.  The second story will also make it safer.  I can bring you rations, water, magazines, and anything else you need up there daily.  I might be able to get electricity in there so we can instant message each other throughout the day.  I would be in no way above you by any means.  I'm kidding, but therapy is a good place to get over people-phobia.



                      I was going to say, you won't charge any rent?   :smiley: 

I grew up in the rocky mountain in colorado too, so it is pretty good place to live. it would get really boring after a while..You'd be like...Man i wouldn't mind getting online about now..

----------


## spockman

The winter will be your worst concern, not food or water. There are lots of ways to get water. Everyone talks about how old cities were built off of water sources. That's true. But the cultures and lifestyles of ancient civilizations were often based around the winter. Consider this above all else. 

Flintnapping will be a useful skill. Hunting larger game will be... well... largely unsucessful in many global areas. Most, really. Even with modern rifles and little scent and blinds and vehicles most people who spend a couple weeks hunting for something like a deer won't suceed. So don't count on ever eating steak again. And I hope you like your own B.O. Without a band of even four or so people, I doubt you will have much lesiure time. 

If I were you, I would bring an emergency kit that you fully intend never to open on your first long excursion. This will include some back up rations and ways to communicate with people. Honestly, offer yourself an out at least during your first year. In fact, if you do this, set it up in a way that if you achieved the existential experience that you wanted to achieve within the first year you can come back and not have your life totally screwed over. These are the things I would think about.

----------


## Moonsong

Seems we from Colorado have a lot to offer in this department...

I completely understand your longing.  I hate society too, and am an extremely cynical and independent person outside of my wife.  I have grappled with this idea, and plan to build a cabin in the woods and be self-sufficient as much as modern society will allow.

As for your request to live with only a knife, I would recommend going into the large tracts of undeveloped wilderness, which have been provided in large amounts by the US government, and just being.  If you life without structures, no one will really ever see you.  Make a bow and arrow, quietly hunt big game and grow lettuce until winter, and until the cold hunt unceasingly for a cave to take refuge in.  Hide the smoke from your fire carefully.

----------


## spockman

> Seems we from Colorado have a lot to offer in this department...
> 
> I completely understand your longing.  I hate society too, and am an extremely cynical and independent person outside of my wife.  I have grappled with this idea, and plan to build a cabin in the woods and be self-sufficient as much as modern society will allow.
> 
> As for your request to live with only a knife, I would recommend going into the large tracts of undeveloped wilderness, which have been provided in large amounts by the US government, and just being.  If you life without structures, no one will really ever see you.  Make a bow and arrow, quietly hunt big game and grow lettuce until winter, and until the cold hunt unceasingly for a cave to take refuge in.  Hide the smoke from your fire carefully.



See, I just don't think that the kind of bow he could make would really give him the opportunity to get much big game. He could sit a water hole for something, but I highly doubt a home made bow could hit kill zone from more than 20 yards. Even then, you will miss some of the time. And from 20 yards away, with how much you would smell without antiseptics and showers and body washes, animals are going to smell you. Animals can run a far distance even if they are lunged. And if the arrow doesn't come out the other side, there won't be much of a blood trail. You could kill your big game and then totally loose it.

Otherwise, this all sounds good. Of course I wouldn't pass up an opportunity to kill some big game. And who knows, you may get an antelope from time to time. Don't count on it. I have also considered doing this. But as a two week vacation to one month vacation, not as a life style.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> now my question is Wat do you guys think about it and do you have any other things you would advise me on my journey, And do you have any other way to avoid society.



Self-referential Fallacy, this is a society that you are asking help from. So, the question is, are you deliberately lying to yourself, or is your mind too foggy to actually put your real ambition into a logical format?

Oh, and I would not bring a knife with you, it is a product of social discourse--and a great deal of it, so you already cut yourself. Your only option is to seek medical attention.

----------


## Tyler

Anyone know why this guy was banned?

----------


## Philosopher8659

> Anyone know why this guy was banned?



Nope, but the mods allow discourse between members with a greater latitude, much much greater latitude, than upsetting some of them in the smallest thing. It is annoying. A lot like the governmental divide.

----------


## spockman

Whatever happened to that list where the reasons for people's bannage was listed? I am curious, because his posts don't seem inflammatory. Was it something in a PM or something?

----------


## Philosopher8659

> Whatever happened to that list where the reasons for people's bannage was listed? I am curious, because his posts don't seem inflammatory. Was it something in a PM or something?



In some cases the list does not matter, in a lot of places there is the unwritten code which supercedes every other code. "It is MY TOY!" code,

----------


## Irken

I'm pretty sure he was banned for trolling. I doubt he ever really considered this but posted it for whatever reason just to get attention I guess.

----------


## Tyler

> Nope, but the mods allow discourse between members with a greater latitude, much much greater latitude, than upsetting some of them in the smallest thing. It is annoying. A lot like the governmental divide.



I really, really dislike you.

----------


## greenhavoc

> Anyone know why this guy was banned?







> a ban for 15 consecutive post of complete nonsense



strange

----------

You hate Society? Then what are doing on these forums? Especially one about Lucid Dreams. I hate people like you in the way you think your better than society. You tend to blame society for what you are. When in reality its your own damn fault. Crying out to others about how your going to exclude your self of society pretty lame and stupid. I've heard this story a thousand times and most I heard from were from psychopathic killers.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> I really, really dislike you.



And that is unusual how? I already figured out you were normal some time ago.

----------


## Tyler

> And that is unusual how?



It probably isn't.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> It probably isn't.



You don't need the "probably" No need to flatter me.

----------

> You don't need the "probably" No need to flatter me.



Speak for yourself.

----------


## Zhaylin

I'm going through this with my son.  He says he was born in the wrong era and wants to be away from the modern world.
But the boy's an idiot (which I've told him in nicer ways).

He's about 6 feet tall and 380 pounds (not muscle).  He's 18 (just turned), dropped out of school, and spends all his time on video games and sleeping.  He smokes.
I love the boy but trying to reason with him is impossible.  He says no one understands him so he wont even bother trying to explain.
I tell him he has a good old fashion case of "wanderlust".  I had it as a kid.  I still have the yearning from time to time.

I'm all for living off the land as a hermit if that's what one truly wants.  But make sure you have the skills, the HEALTH, the stamina and mental fortitude AND a back up plan before doing anything drastic.
Which is something my son doesn't understand.  He thinks he can make his way across the world doing odd jobs.  No home, no phone, no transportation, no baths... it's not likely he'd get hired even as a handyman or farmhand for some country folk.
And I'm in no position to rescue him if he fails.

----------


## greenhavoc

my pops found me when i was lost Zhaylin, i mean i'm still an idiot but at least i know that now.  :tongue2:  there's always room for rescue

----------

"He says he was born in the wrong era and wants to be away from the modern world."

I too feel like that at times. I've always thought I belonged to live in the year 4022 has Manger of All-Alien rock band group making millions while I get all the Groupie Alien Chicks. To bad it just a fantasy though...

----------


## Zhaylin

Haa.. way too ahead of the times for me, Mr. Blonde.  Now ancient aliens  ::D: 

I'm more worried that my son will actually make it to another State or something and I wont be able to financially rescue him (i.e. bring him home).

----------


## Irken

> You hate Society? Then what are doing on these forums? Especially one about Lucid Dreams. I hate people like you in the way you think your better than society. You tend to blame society for what you are. When in reality its your own damn fault. Crying out to others about how your going to exclude your self of society pretty lame and stupid. I've heard this story a thousand times and most I heard from were from psychopathic killers.



how many psychopathic killers do you talk to?

----------


## spockman

> how many psychopathic killers do you talk to?



They have their own web forums and garden-grill clubs.

----------


## FindingBalance8

> The winter will be your worst concern, not food or water. There are lots of ways to get water. Everyone talks about how old cities were built off of water sources. That's true. But the cultures and lifestyles of ancient civilizations were often based around the winter. Consider this above all else. 
> 
> Flintnapping will be a useful skill. Hunting larger game will be... well... largely unsucessful in many global areas. Most, really. Even with modern rifles and little scent and blinds and vehicles most people who spend a couple weeks hunting for something like a deer won't suceed. So don't count on ever eating steak again. And I hope you like your own B.O. Without a band of even four or so people, I doubt you will have much lesiure time. 
> 
> If I were you, I would bring an emergency kit that you fully intend never to open on your first long excursion. This will include some back up rations and ways to communicate with people. Honestly, offer yourself an out at least during your first year. In fact, if you do this, set it up in a way that if you achieved the existential experience that you wanted to achieve within the first year you can come back and not have your life totally screwed over. These are the things I would think about.




I searched this topic because I have been experiencing great stress lately and having difficulties learning how to cope. Instead of being rude and bashing the originator's post, you offered real advice.  :smiley:  Very kind of you!  :smiley:  It is nice to see a forum that can support people who do not necessarily feel comfortable with others. (I also believe that there are many with closed minds who lack tact and courtesy who claim to be outgoing)

----------


## FindingBalance8

> Well to start if off 
> 
> I hate society, I hate most humans i interact with. I hate authority and working for some one.
> 
> But i didn't opened this topic to rant about it because for the last 2 years i had an idea.
> 
> I want to live outside of society and learn the art of surviving without anything but a knife. I know that this may sounds strange but i think i will be fine i have read a lot of information regarding survival and i have been to the woods for 15 days without ever feeling bad about my decision. Also i do not care if i do not have any human being to interact with because i do not like most humans. I haven no problems with trapping rabbits killing them skin them and eat them afterward i have already done this before. I know how to find the true north without a compass and can make good warm shelters i can make fires with a bow or by other means.
> 
> now my question is Wat do you guys think about it and do you have any other things you would advise me on my journey, And do you have any other way to avoid society.
> ...




I find it incredible that people actually search or coincidentally find a thread that they completely disagree with just to belittle or bash them, instead of walking away or offering wisdom. I find that many people who act like "people=persons" are really judgmental and demanding and have no problems with telling others off for not agreeing with their beliefs.. so, you are not completely alone.  :smiley: 

I started to realize that I couldn't stand people (those who disagree I don't care how rude you get,.. kay??? Thanks!) after having several jobs. The people were the same as those who bash you here on the thread: loud, close-minded, and pushy.. all in the name of being gregarious. I, then, started to realize that I had to learn to cope with the stress, ignore the pettiness, focus on bettering myself, meditate more, cutting out the mean & rude people in my life, starting doing more of what makes me happy, and find work that best suits my needs. 

If you wish to earn a living, unfortunately, you have to have contact with others. The trick to learning to be happy.  :smiley:  And to be happier is to find a job, country, living environment, etc. that best suits yours needs. Living like a hermit is possible but will be difficult.. You need to find some more peace and relaxation in your life whether you choose to live alone or continue to stay. It'll take practice but you will have a more fulfilling live if you do.  :smiley: 

 If you wish to live off the land and be more at one with nature instead of the hustle and pushy life of society than you can research: "homesteading." I think you should start slowly, however. Try working on a farm where the focus shifts more from the constant intake of the needs of millions of people to the needs of the farm. It changes your lifestyle and focus. You can have fewer contact with people, more with animals and nature.  :smiley:  Running off into the forest is dangerous, really difficult, and works for people with plenty of survival skills. If you don't want to work on a farm, try to find a job that deals with animals or plants more than humans; but like I mentioned, all jobs have contact with some people. Not all people are bad, you just have to find them.  :smiley: 

Keep us posted, okay?  :smiley:

----------


## FindingBalance8

> They have their own web forums and garden-grill clubs.



I think you guys have created a sub-thread that no longer relates to the original post and should move on elsewhere since you disagree AND can't offer helpful advice. It's the best thing you can do since you can not help the poster.

----------


## FindingBalance8

Original poster!!! I wanted to tell you about a couple books I love!  :smiley:  I had it for a college class and it has helped me greatly.  :smiley:  I hope you check them out:

"Don't Sweat the Small Stuff"...and the teen version.. by Dr. Richard Carlson. You can find it on Amazon used for a really good price.  :smiley:

----------


## AstralMango

This thread is about 4 years old... >:

----------


## Scionox

Please dont necropost. Necroposting is posting in thread that hasnt been active for years, especially if OP hasnt been active too.

_*locked*_

----------

